# River Wedding



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like a great day. Congratulations to you both. 
Where did you honeymoon? The Grand? 

I am a wedding photographer and that would have been a blast to shoot. 

Wish you all the best! 

Peter Holcombe 
Peter Holcombe Photography- Colorado wedding & portrait photographer


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

That's pretty damned cool. Beats the hell outta the "standard" wedding.


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

We ran the Main Salmon a week after the wedding day, but that was with family - so it didn't count as our official honeymoon. The real honeymoon had to wait until after summer rafting season. We went to San Fransisco and Napa.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Congratulations! Laid back weddings are the best way to do it. All the fun with out all the stress!


----------

